# Mulatto Bay?



## JV22 (May 11, 2013)

Wanna get out tomorrow at sunrise. Thinking of hitting archie Glover and putzing around mulatto bay to see what I can dig up. Anyone fished around there? Is it worth my time or am I better of driving the extra 15 minutes to gulf breeze to fish the sound?


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I moved from the sound up to Escambia and Blackwater two weeks ago. 

Fishing has been really good.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

JV22 said:


> Wanna get out tomorrow at sunrise. Thinking of hitting archie Glover and putzing around mulatto bay to see what I can dig up. Anyone fished around there? Is it worth my time or am I better of driving the extra 15 minutes to gulf breeze to fish the sound?



Not sure what you're wanting to catch, but if you go up Mulat creek, there's some sunshine bass east side of the Monticetto bridge. Use the buck tail beetle spins, wht/blk and yellow/black ones. A 1.5 pound one will fight like a 5 pound bass. g/l


----------



## jdavenport (Jan 8, 2018)

what's a sunshine bass?


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

jdavenport said:


> what's a sunshine bass?


Hybrid Bass, between a striper and a white bass. In North Carolina they call the male white bass / female striped bass hybrid a "Bodie" bass, but that may be a local name with the NC Wildlife Commission. I believe the Sunshine bass is the name when it's a female white bass, male striped bass hybrid. I always just called them "hybrids." They do fight hard, fun to catch.

http://myfwc.com/wildlifehabitats/profiles/freshwater/sunshine-bass/


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I like to fish Mulatt but haven’t done that well there. Every once in a while I’ll catch a slot red but mostly a lot of undersized ones.
I see a lot of boats fishing around the pilings at the trestle.


----------

